# !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!



## *mon mon* (26 ديسمبر 2007)

:t39::t39::t39:"فصل من الmessageالي اهل الnet"
 يارب خليني دائماconnectedبيك علشان اكون دائماon line
يارب اشغل كل الfree spaceالي عندي خلي علاقتي معاك دايما up date 
يا رب تعالي انت واعمل repaireلحياتي
لو سمحت يا رب  اعملي scanتعال انت واعمل chackلكل حياتي وحتي لو كنتdammage تعال واعمل format ليا يا رب  انا مليان bad sector تعال واعملي fix  errcنفسي اعمل save  لكل كلامك بس قلبي يا رب out of space تعال وempty my recyle bins  علشان اكون free  ليك وحدك وارجعني يا الهي الي stander model اللي خلقني عليها يا مخلصي واعمل saveلطرقك .
@امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين@


----------



## محامي مسيحي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*



موضوع جميل يا اخي الحبيب

ربنا ي format حياتك

وكل عام وانت connect مع ربنا


----------



## *mon mon* (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

شكرا خالص يا متر ورنا يوفقك


----------



## fredyyy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

*شكلك كدة شغال على*

*Safe mood **ومحتاج *

*تعمل Chat **مع ناس مؤمنين *

*وتعمل back up **لكلام ربنا وتكون*

*عندك ram كبيرة علشان تستوعب كويس*

*وتستجيب Faster **لو سمحت Reply me *

*لو المشاركة عجبتك Share it مع أصدقائك الحلويين*




*:010104~171:  --------> restart  :big37: *


----------



## MarMar2004 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

موضوع بجد رائع جدااااااااا يارب تكون connection مع ربنا علي طول


----------



## *mon mon* (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

متشكر جدا يا  جماعة ويا رب نكون علي طول مع ربنا وبمناسبة السنة الجديدة كل سنة وانتوا طيبين
وكل عيد ميلاد واحنا طيبين


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

*صلاه حلوه وعصريه *
*يا رب كلنا نبقى**connection مع يسوع له المجد*


----------



## *mon mon* (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

شكرا ويا رب نكون دايما متصلين بية ويرشدنا لطريقة .....


----------



## skipy (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*



*mon mon* قال:


> :t39::t39::t39:"فصل من الmessageالي اهل الnet"
> يارب خليني دائماconnectedبيك علشان اكون دائماon line
> يارب اشغل كل الfree spaceالي عندي خلي علاقتي معاك دايما up date
> يا رب تعالي انت واعمل repaireلحياتي
> ...



شكراً على لالصلاة


----------



## مسلمة من قطر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



لا تعليق​*


----------



## شنودة بستان (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

"فصل من الmessageالي اهل الnet"
يارب خليني دائماconnectedبيك علشان اكون دائماon line
يارب اشغل كل الfree spaceالي عندي خلي علاقتي معاك دايما up date 
يا رب تعالي انت واعمل repaireلحياتي
لو سمحت يا رب اعملي scanتعال انت واعمل chackلكل حياتي وحتي لو كنتdammage تعال واعمل format ليا يا رب انا مليان bad sector تعال واعملي fix errcنفسي اعمل save لكل كلامك بس قلبي يا رب out of space تعال وempty my recyle bins علشان اكون free ليك وحدك وارجعني يا الهي الي stander model اللي خلقني عليها يا مخلصي واعمل saveلطرقك .
@امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
بجد شكرا على الصلاه الجميلة دى


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

ههههههههه بجد صلاه عصريه جدااا 

شكراا ليك يا متر وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## *mon mon* (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

شكرا ليكوا ويارب نكون مع ربنا علي طووووووووول 
ودي لغة العصر نصلي بيها بقي


----------



## fredyyy (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

*لأ  لأ .... يا مون  مون*

*الصلاة الحقيقية لا ُتؤثر عليها لغة العصر ... وغير مكررة*

*متى 6 : 7 *

*وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

حلوة اوى الصلاة دى  
                 صلاة عصرية​


----------



## *mon mon* (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: !!!صلاة كمبيوترية!!!*

شكرا خالص 
وعلي فكرة مش لاذم صلاة محددة ووحيدة نصلي بيها في مليون طريق وطريق نوصل بية كلامنا لربنا ممكن يوكن حد مبيعرفش يصلي وواحد تاني يعرف
لاكن دي صلاة شلنا منها الكلمات العربي وحطينا انجلش فبقت عصرية مش اكتر ولا اققل 
وربنا بيستجيب لينا كلنا بس عن شرط تكون الصلاة من القلب مش مجرد كلام وبس 
وشكرا علي مروركم


----------

